# The official Secret Santa gift picture  thread



## quinn (Dec 11, 2012)

I had a present on the porch when I gots home today!I have opened but the misses said it must be from a wow,cause I got it so early!!


----------



## quinn (Dec 11, 2012)

Should I open it now or wait on ya'll?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2012)

quinn said:


> Should I open it now onr wait on ya'll?


OPEN IT!!!!!!!!!!!! ANd take PICS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## quinn (Dec 11, 2012)

Well i should have taken a picture of the "wrapping paper" but i was too mad.I just spent the last hour trying to get the Christmas tree in the most stupid stand ever made!I was ready to pull my last couple of hairs out!Then i sit down and it's camo duct taped then a little clear packing tape for good measure.I'm now on my second tall vodka and cranberry cocktail!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2012)

quinn said:


> Well i should have taken a picture of the "wrapping paper" but i was too mad.I just spent the last hour trying to get the Christmas tree in the most stupid stand ever made!I was ready to pull my last couple of hairs out!Then i sit down and it's camo duct taped then a little clear packing tape for good measure.I'm now on my second tall vodka and cranberry cocktail!


I won't tell what # of Wiser's I'm on, just take pics from here on out, Lawd, I'm excited someone already got a present!!!! Come on man, DETAILS!!!!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 11, 2012)

Got it open yet?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Got it open yet?


 Really, he's slow ain't he??


----------



## Crickett (Dec 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Really, he's slow ain't he??



Fo real!  Come on man!


----------



## quinn (Dec 11, 2012)

Ok here's the first of many survival tools.This is my very own rape whistle with compass......if i ever meet up with quack it might come in handy!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2012)

quinn said:


> Ok here's the first of many survival tools.This is my very own rape whistle with compass......if i ever meet up with quack it might come in handy!


 kewl!!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 11, 2012)

quinn said:


> Ok here's the first of many survival tools.This is my very own rape whistle with compass......if i ever meet up with quack it might come in handy!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 11, 2012)

Yay!! I was going to start a thread, but you already did!! Can you edit the title to say Official SS Pic thread? Then, we can all just post here!

There are lot's of packages on their way, I can't wait to see more pics!! 

Mine will be going out in a couple days. I just need to give the, uh, present a few more days to cure


----------



## quinn (Dec 11, 2012)

Here is my survival kit!I got some wet wipes to take a bath with,a chocolate chip cliff bar, a mini mag light,some skeeter spray,lip balm,some body and hand warmers,some Cholula Hot sauce and a new pocket knife and my rape whistle with compass and thermometer!
BFriendly sure lived up to his name!Thank you


----------



## Crickett (Dec 11, 2012)

quinn said:


> Here is my survival kit!I got some wet wipes to take a bath with,a chocolate chip cliff bar, a mini mag light,some skeeter spray,lip balm,some body and hand warmers,some Cholula Hot sauce and a new pocket knife and my rape whistle with compass and thermometer!
> BFriendly sure lived up to his name!Thank you


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2012)

quinn said:


> Here is my survival kit!I got some wet wipes to take a bath with,a chocolate chip cliff bar, a mini mag light,some skeeter spray,lip balm,some body and hand warmers,some Cholula Hot sauce and a new pocket knife and my rape whistle with compass and thermometer!
> BFriendly sure lived up to his name!Thank you


 YOU MEAN, NO BIG FEETS surveillance stuff?????
Naaawww, I'd count this as a *Winner*!!


----------



## quinn (Dec 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> YOU MEAN, NO BIG FEETS surveillance stuff?????
> Naaawww, I'd count this as a *Winner*!!



Yes me too!I may have to pay him a visit at the QT...i owe him for the duct tape!


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 11, 2012)

quinn said:


> Here is my survival kit!I got some wet wipes to take a bath with,a chocolate chip cliff bar, a mini mag light,some skeeter spray,lip balm,some body and hand warmers,some Cholula Hot sauce and a new pocket knife and my rape whistle with compass and thermometer!
> BFriendly sure lived up to his name!Thank you



I hadn't thought of using the wet wipes for taking a bath with, but I do clean up my kid with them sometimes

Glad you liked it


----------



## 99Tarbox (Dec 11, 2012)

Got some stuff coming in the mail before I send mine out!


----------



## oops1 (Dec 12, 2012)

Ok here's the first of many survival tools.This is my very own rape whistle with compass......if i ever meet up with quack it might come in handy!


That was too dang funny!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2012)

quinn said:


> Ok here's the first of many survival tools.This is my very own rape whistle with compass......if i ever meet up with quack it might come in handy!











Whistles turn me ON !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 12, 2012)

quinn said:


> Ok here's the first of many survival tools.This is my very own rape whistle with compass......if i ever meet up with quack it might come in handy!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Whistles turn me ON !!!



Look how good I am, we don't need no Moderaders.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whistles turn me ON !!!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 12, 2012)

I just got a present delivered!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2012)

Crickett said:


> I just got a present delivered!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Pics will follow shortly I promise! Right now I gotta run to Home Depot to pick up something for my recipient!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm gonna send mine out tomorrow. I don't think my recipient will mind having an extra, sealed, package in it. If I wait for the part to cure, it'll be late getting there!

They'll just have to wait a little longer to open *that* box....


----------



## quinn (Dec 12, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Pics will follow shortly I promise! Right now I gotta run to Home Depot to pick up something for my recipient!



And ya'll said i was slow! Ha


----------



## Crickett (Dec 12, 2012)

Ok y'all here's the pics! 

My daughter immediately confiscated the hair bow. The Baileys chocolates didn't last long! They were delicious! My husband missed out on those! 

The cook book will come in pretty handy! We it alot of chicken in this house & I use to work for a poultry plant! I miss gettin' those deals on the employee chicken sales! 
The gloves will come in handy too! For some reason I always seem to misplace mine!

Can't wait to try the Blackberry Jam!

The Lemon Verbena soap smells really good! 

Thank you SS!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2012)

Mine is in da bag, but sh..... uh, it.....ain't quite ready yet either.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2012)

I dont get it, why is asking for lots of xtra mustard like saying, just put the money in the bag


----------



## quinn (Dec 12, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Ok y'all here's the pics!
> 
> My daughter immediately confiscated the hair bow. The Baileys chocolates didn't last long! They were delicious! My husband missed out on those!
> 
> ...



Whoop whoop!very nice crickett! Who was yerSS?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2012)

quinn said:


> Here is my survival kit!I got some wet wipes to take a bath with,a chocolate chip cliff bar, a mini mag light,some skeeter spray,lip balm,some body and hand warmers,some Cholula Hot sauce and a new pocket knife and my rape whistle with compass and thermometer!
> BFriendly sure lived up to his name!Thank you





Crickett said:


> Ok y'all here's the pics!
> 
> My daughter immediately confiscated the hair bow. The Baileys chocolates didn't last long! They were delicious! My husband missed out on those!
> 
> ...



Y'all got a nice SS, I feel sowwy for my victim.....


----------



## Crickett (Dec 12, 2012)

quinn said:


> Whoop whoop!very nice crickett! Who was yerSS?



 they didn't reveal who they are but I think I know!


----------



## quinn (Dec 12, 2012)

Crickett said:


> they didn't reveal who they are but I think I know!



Bfriendly tried to be tricky and wrote it on the bottom of the packing material.


----------



## quinn (Dec 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all got a nice SS, I feel sowwy for my victim.....



I know, i think crickett was alittle skeered .she went to home depot first and got a hammer in case it was still alive!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2012)

quinn said:


> I know, i think crickett was alittle skeered .she went to home depot first and got a hammer in case it was still alive!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2012)

Got my vic.........recipients in the mail today. Will be going back out in the AM with a little somepin extra.


----------



## crappiedex (Dec 12, 2012)

yall got some nice gifts 



still trying to get mine together


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2012)

quinn said:


> I know, i think crickett was alittle skeered .she went to home depot first and got a hammer in case it was still alive!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Ok y'all here's the pics!
> 
> My daughter immediately confiscated the hair bow. The Baileys chocolates didn't last long! They were delicious! My husband missed out on those!
> 
> ...


 Niiice!!


mudracing101 said:


> I dont get it, why is asking for lots of xtra mustard like saying, just put the money in the bag


OyVey!



crappiedex said:


> yall got some nice gifts
> 
> 
> 
> still trying to get mine together


Me too, hope to get my out tomorrow..........


----------



## Crickett (Dec 12, 2012)

quinn said:


> Bfriendly tried to be tricky and wrote it on the bottom of the packing material.


I checked but didn't see anything! 



quinn said:


> I know, i think crickett was alittle skeered .she went to home depot first and got a hammer in case it was still alive!



I was a little skeered openin' it!


----------



## quinn (Dec 12, 2012)

Keebs;


Me too said:


> I checked today.... But my traps are still empty!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2012)

quinn said:


> I checked today.... But my traps are still empty!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mine is in da bag, but sh..... uh, it.....ain't quite ready yet either.



And man, I can't WAIT to hear what they have to say about it!! All I can say, is they's gettin' EXACTLY what they asked for....kinda....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> And man, I can't WAIT to hear what they have to say about it!! All I can say, is they's gettin' EXACTLY what they asked for....kinda....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2012)

Got mine in the mail today!!! 

Got some garden salsa, and some pickled okra!!! 

BTW, that pickled okra is da bomb  haven't tried the salsa yet. 

Oh yeah......got some garbage bags too 

 Secret Santa!!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Got mine in the mail today!!!
> 
> Got some garden salsa, and some pickled okra!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## quinn (Dec 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Got mine in the mail today!!!
> 
> Got some garden salsa, and some pickled okra!!!
> 
> ...



That's what i call home grown!Those look tastey !I can't believe how fast SS is this year!No clue who?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 12, 2012)

quinn said:


> That's what i call home grown!Those look tastey !I can't believe how fast SS is this year!No clue who?



Everyone is ON IT this year!! 

Mine will be mailed out tomorrow, assuming I can find a container to put the stuff that's "curing" in to be mailed...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2012)

quinn said:


> That's what i call home grown!Those look tastey !I can't believe how fast SS is this year!No clue who?



Oh yeah.....There ain't but one of him on here


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Everyone is ON IT this year!!
> 
> Mine will be mailed out tomorrow, assuming I can find a container to put the stuff that's "curing" in to be mailed...



I was thinkin about hand deliverin mine. I don't know what would be worse, the gag or me and da Jag showin up at the door (might get thrown out)


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I was thinkin about hand deliverin mine. I don't know what would be worse, the gag or me and da Jag showin up at the door (might get thrown out)



Now THAT would be a sight!


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I was thinkin about hand deliverin mine. I don't know what would be worse, the gag or me and da Jag showin up at the door (might get thrown out)



OK..........erybody that ain got a SS yet, brush up on yo CPR, jus in case Chief shows up and says, Merry Christmas, I feel like "doo doo". I checked my card, I'm good to go till '14. Jus Jeffro.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm picking mine up and sending it out tomorrow.  I hope everyones insurance is paid up!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Now THAT would be a sight!



Might let the Jag carry it.....then again!!! 



Hornet22 said:


> OK..........erybody that ain got a SS yet, brush up on yo CPR, jus in case Chief shows up and says, Merry Christmas, I feel like "doo doo". I checked my card, I'm good to go till '14. Jus Jeffro.



I've got some ponderin to do, now that you mention it 



Gone Fishing said:


> I'm picking mine up and sending it out tomorrow.  I hope everyones insurance is paid up!


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 13, 2012)

Since I entered 12 times, I should start getting my gifts today. Yay, the twelvin days of Christmas has begun.


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 13, 2012)

All I know, is I am having my wife open anything else showin up at the door


Ya'll is kinda skeerin me


----------



## Gone Fishing (Dec 13, 2012)

Ok mine goes out in the morning.  Hopefully it will still be alive......um fresh......um well in good shape when it gets there......


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> All I know, is I am having my wife open anything else showin up at the door
> 
> 
> Ya'll is kinda skeerin me


Will she be around Saturday??????


Gone Fishing said:


> Ok mine goes out in the morning.  Hopefully it will still be alive......um fresh......um well in good shape when it gets there......


 Your's tooooo?????????


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 13, 2012)

Ya'll are so thoughtful,







everybody likes a new cuddly pet!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 13, 2012)

Got mine packed up and ready to go. Woot Woot!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 14, 2012)

Post office said mine should receive theirs Saturday!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2012)

I need a little more time wiff mine


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Post office said mine should receive theirs Saturday!


 Mine too!


Jeff C. said:


> I need a little more time wiff mine


you'd best be getting it together!  Oh wait, you gonna deliver, ain't ya??


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Mine too!
> 
> you'd best be getting it together!  Oh wait, you gonna deliver, ain't ya??



.......gotta add a few little things. Prolly drop it @ the P.O. in a bit.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Post office said mine should receive theirs Saturday!





Jeff C. said:


> I need a little more time wiff mine





Keebs said:


> Mine too!
> 
> you'd best be getting it together!  Oh wait, you gonna deliver, ain't ya??



my person don't really like me that much so i don't know if i should send anything


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 14, 2012)

Mine is on it's way to my vict, er, recipient.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 14, 2012)

Is regiftin' ok? What are the rules for regiftin'?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Is regiftin' ok? What are the rules for regiftin'?



if its a new grill send it on my way!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 14, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> if its a new grill send it on my way!



Nah it's a pair of leg....ummm...neva mind I'm just gonna send it your way anyways!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 14, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Is regiftin' ok? What are the rules for regiftin'?



I sure hope it is....I passed on a beloved part of my office decor, because I thought he would like it....


----------



## Gone Fishing (Dec 14, 2012)

Just dropped mine at Ups......somebody better look out 

Well at least I was thoughtful and gave mine it's shots before it left....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I sure hope it is....I passed on a beloved part of my office decor, because I thought he would like it....



Mine may be slightly used....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I sure hope it is....I passed on a beloved part of my office decor, because I thought he would like it....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Is regiftin' ok? What are the rules for regiftin'?


Let's just say "It's been done before........... with mixed reviews".........


Jeff C. said:


> Mine may be slightly used....


 You didn't!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Let's just say "It's been done before........... with mixed reviews".........
> 
> You didn't!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Nah it's a pair of leg....ummm...neva mind I'm just gonna send it your way anyways!



oooo, aahhhhh, a leg lamp jus like in the movie!!!!! YES!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mine may be slightly used....







mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Uh, oops....



Keebs said:


> You didn't!!!!!!



I sure hope he didn't!


----------



## quinn (Dec 14, 2012)

I may have to go to plan b! My traps are wirking to good, it keeps killing um! It's not as speical ifin they dead! It just seems a little morbid!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2012)

im senden my person a survival kit! a mixed box of potted meat and vianner sausages! might even through in some sodi crackaz to! i love giving!


----------



## quinn (Dec 14, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> oooo, aahhhhh, a leg lamp jus like in the movie!!!!! YES!!!



Yes but it's a cast of one of cricketts leg and she's a shorty so it's a night light!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Uh, oops....
> 
> 
> 
> I sure hope he didn't!




Just checkin fo leaks!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 14, 2012)

quinn said:


> Yes but it's a cast of one of cricketts leg and she's a shorty so it's a night light!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2012)

quinn said:


> Yes but it's a cast of one of cricketts leg and she's a shorty so it's a night light!



i have had a few cast in my day...them thangs can make a green fly beg fer mercy they stunk so bad!!! aaahh send it own.. i will stick in my neighbors mail box an capture his reaction with a hidden trail cam!!!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 14, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> oooo, aahhhhh, a leg lamp jus like in the movie!!!!! YES!!!







quinn said:


> Yes but it's a cast of one of cricketts leg and she's a shorty so it's a night light!



You ain't suppose to tell him! Now I gotta come up w/ something else!





Nah fo real though I was referring to the meggings! Whatever would possess a man to even consider tryin them things on!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 14, 2012)

Alright, my recepients gift just drove off on UPS. Ya'll be dissappointed in me. No Mustard. Just some Christmas gifts


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Alright, my recepients gift just drove off on UPS. Ya'll be dissappointed in me. No Mustard. Just some Christmas gifts



Can't git NOFFIN fo free no more.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Can't git NOFFIN fo free no more.



 I ate all the free mustard


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2012)

im sendin mud some John wayne toilet paper!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>





quinn said:


> I may have to go to plan b! My traps are wirking to good, it keeps killing um! It's not as speical ifin they dead! It just seems a little morbid!


 position it good so when 'mortis sets in it's ready......


blood on the ground said:


> im senden my person a survival kit! a mixed box of potted meat and vianner sausages! might even through in some sodi crackaz to! i love giving!


 It's the thought, right?


quinn said:


> Yes but it's a cast of one of cricketts leg and she's a shorty so it's a night light!


 


blood on the ground said:


> i have had a few cast in my day...them thangs can make a green fly beg fer mercy they stunk so bad!!! aaahh send it own.. i will stick in my neighbors mail box an capture his reaction with a hidden trail cam!!!


Ain't that the truth, thought I wanted to save mine from when I broke my arm, that didn't last long!


Crickett said:


> Nah fo real though I was referring to the meggings! Whatever would possess a man to even consider tryin them things on!


 I'm like someone else on there, I always called'em longjohns or thermals............


mudracing101 said:


> Alright, my recepients gift just drove off on UPS. Ya'll be dissappointed in me. No Mustard. Just some Christmas gifts


 NO MUSTARD????????


blood on the ground said:


> im sendin mud some John wayne toilet paper!


 you're sending him 60grit????


----------



## quinn (Dec 14, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> im sendin mud some John wayne toilet paper!



Yea i saw that too, when you pull it off the roll it says move along little doggie!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2012)

I reckon I can send mine on now....Lawd, I'm feelin FUNKY!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2012)

quinn said:


> Yea i saw that too, when you pull it off the roll it says move along little doggie!



my kind is a lil diffrent, its rough and tough but wont take crap off anyone!


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Will she be around Saturday??????



Why Yes! Yes, she is

getter


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 14, 2012)

my victim...er...uh recipient should have gotten theirs by now 

Pics man


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 15, 2012)

Santa came! Santa came!! I got to meet my SS just a little while ago. He brought my goodies to the house  And he had the SWEETEST elf with him! She and my Hayley hit it off perfectly. Got lots of sleepovers planned for the future! 

Before he left, he reminded me not to let my present sit for too long before opening it, he'd said that one of the pieces had recently been fed, but it would thrown up if it got warm....uh...yikes! 

I got 2 packages of bacon, made by Dan (99Tarbox), himself! 2 bars of soap, made by his awesome wife, and a really cool book on making cheese- with the ingredients to make cream cheese!!  

Thank you Santa!!

As you can tell by my shape in the first pic, I really like eating, so the cream cheese making stuff is SUPER COOL!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Santa came! Santa came!! I got to meet my SS just a little while ago. He brought my goodies to the house  And he had the SWEETEST elf with him! She and my Hayley hit it off perfectly. Got lots of sleepovers planned for the future!
> 
> Before he left, he reminded me not to let my present sit for too long before opening it, he'd said that one of the pieces had recently been fed, but it would thrown up if it got warm....uh...yikes!
> 
> ...


 Awsome!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 15, 2012)

Dang Cort...you got bacon 

I LOVE BACON.......just sayin


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 15, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Dang Cort...you got bacon
> 
> I LOVE BACON.......just sayin



Yea, wat he said. PM to ya Sugar


----------



## Crickett (Dec 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Santa came! Santa came!! I got to meet my SS just a little while ago. He brought my goodies to the house  And he had the SWEETEST elf with him! She and my Hayley hit it off perfectly. Got lots of sleepovers planned for the future!
> 
> Before he left, he reminded me not to let my present sit for too long before opening it, he'd said that one of the pieces had recently been fed, but it would thrown up if it got warm....uh...yikes!
> 
> ...



 That's awesome! You will love the soaps!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Santa came! Santa came!! I got to meet my SS just a little while ago. He brought my goodies to the house  And he had the SWEETEST elf with him! She and my Hayley hit it off perfectly. Got lots of sleepovers planned for the future!
> 
> Before he left, he reminded me not to let my present sit for too long before opening it, he'd said that one of the pieces had recently been fed, but it would thrown up if it got warm....uh...yikes!
> 
> ...



 That's what I'm talkin bout!!


----------



## Gone Fishing (Dec 15, 2012)

According to UPS someone will be getting a big surprise on Monday.........


----------



## crappiedex (Dec 15, 2012)

Thats plum cool. Ol Tarbox done it up right.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Dang Cort...you got bacon
> 
> I LOVE BACON.......just sayin


That's what I'm sayin!!


Gone Fishing said:


> According to UPS someone will be getting a big surprise on Monday.........


Day or two late???  Hope the holes were big enough & the water lasted........


----------



## 99Tarbox (Dec 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Santa came! Santa came!! I got to meet my SS just a little while ago. He brought my goodies to the house  And he had the SWEETEST elf with him! She and my Hayley hit it off perfectly. Got lots of sleepovers planned for the future!
> 
> Before he left, he reminded me not to let my present sit for too long before opening it, he'd said that one of the pieces had recently been fed, but it would thrown up if it got warm....uh...yikes!
> 
> ...



Thank you for your hospitality!  Hope you enjoy everything and have a good time with the goodies!


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 15, 2012)

I like BACON,jus sayin. Wanna be my SS next year? I promise I won't tell a single sole on Woody's


----------



## 99Tarbox (Dec 15, 2012)

Too funny!  Where you at, I'll give you some!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2012)

99Tarbox said:


> Too funny!  Where you at, I'll give you some!


Me too, Me too????? I'm in *more southern* Gawja!!!!  BUT, I will offer to trade........ pear relish, mango jelly, pepper jelly hot & mild and working on pear & apple jelly as we speak, uuuhh, eerrrr, type............


----------



## kracker (Dec 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Me too, Me too????? I'm in *more southern* Gawja!!!!  BUT, I will offer to trade........ pear relish, mango jelly, pepper jelly hot & mild and working on pear & apple jelly as we speak, uuuhh, eerrrr, type............


uuuhh,eerrr drank.....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2012)

kracker said:


> uuuhh,eerrr drank.....


DuuuuHHHhhhh!


----------



## 99Tarbox (Dec 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Me too, Me too????? I'm in *more southern* Gawja!!!!  BUT, I will offer to trade........ pear relish, mango jelly, pepper jelly hot & mild and working on pear & apple jelly as we speak, uuuhh, eerrrr, type............



Would love pear and/or apple jelly.  I'm center of the state, maybe we can meet and trade!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2012)

99Tarbox said:


> Would love pear and/or apple jelly.  I'm center of the state, maybe we can meet and trade!


I think we can work something up!


----------



## Gone Fishing (Dec 15, 2012)

Day or two late???  Hope the holes were big enough & the water lasted........[/QUOTE]

I just hope the vic I mean receipent takes delivery and doesn't send it back.  If that box comes back I'm not opening it.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2012)

Gone Fishing said:


> Day or two late???  Hope the holes were big enough & the water lasted........



I just hope the vic I mean receipent takes delivery and doesn't send it back.  If that box comes back I'm not opening it.[/quote]
 I don't blame ya!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 15, 2012)

99Tarbox said:


> Thank you for your hospitality!  Hope you enjoy everything and have a good time with the goodies!



You're welcome! It was nice to chat for a bit. Hayley is excited about her new friend 



Keebs said:


> I think we can work something up!



He's a good one to meet up with Keebs! I'm gonna wait until after this demon child goes home to fry up some bacon, that wasy, she won't "pretend" she's gonna eat it then waste it all


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> You're welcome! It was nice to chat for a bit. Hayley is excited about her new friend
> 
> 
> 
> He's a good one to meet up with Keebs! I'm gonna wait until after this demon child goes home to fry up some bacon, that wasy, she won't "pretend" she's gonna eat it then waste it all


Seal of Approval!
I don't blame ya!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Seal of Approval!
> I don't blame ya!



Heck...he was willing to come to the house, even after I told him I was armed, just in case he wasn't a good guy


----------



## 99Tarbox (Dec 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Heck...he was willing to come to the house, even after I told him I was armed, just in case he wasn't a good guy



Ha!  So was I!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 15, 2012)

99Tarbox said:


> Ha!  So was I!



  

Hayley told me tonight that she wants me to make bagels from scratch to try with the cream cheese we'll be making. Guess I'll add that to my list! Already got ingredients for more carrot cake tonight. Can't wait! I'll make sure to post pics of the process


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 16, 2012)

Wooo Hooo! Got mine!

I think my son and wife(shes jealous BTW) were as anxious as I was


Man, ya'll know me too well!

Here's my Santa Gift(I think-its anonymous)









Guess I am an "Official" Squatcher now

I really am gonna have to go look for him ain't I


----------



## kracker (Dec 16, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> Wooo Hooo! Got mine!
> 
> I think my son and wife(shes jealous BTW) were as anxious as I was
> 
> ...


Glad you like it!! Merry Christmas!!!!

You better like it, the hat was Keebs and Sugar Plum approved


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 16, 2012)

kracker said:


> Glad you like it!! Merry Christmas!!!!
> 
> You better like it, the hat was Keebs and Sugar Plum approved



Like it? I LOVE IT!  I have been wanting Something "Squatchy" for a long time...............I am now at peace with all things

Thanks again Kracker! You spent a little more than you were supposed to, but I'm glad it was on ME


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> Wooo Hooo! Got mine!
> 
> I think my son and wife(shes jealous BTW) were as anxious as I was
> 
> ...



Nice  and all this time you had me thinkin you were standin out in the woods in the dark beatin on trees with sticks and throwin rocks 



kracker said:


> Glad you like it!! Merry Christmas!!!!
> 
> You better like it, the hat was Keebs and Sugar Plum approved



Good job kracker!

Yeah well, they approved mine too


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2012)

kracker said:


> Glad you like it!! Merry Christmas!!!!
> 
> You better like it, the hat was Keebs and Sugar Plum approved


 we help as we can!


bfriendly said:


> Like it? I LOVE IT!  I have been wanting Something "Squatchy" for a long time...............I am now at peace with all things
> 
> Thanks again Kracker! You spent a little more than you were supposed to, but I'm glad it was on ME


 we told him you were worth it!


Jeff C. said:


> Yeah well, they approved mine too


I so can't wait!
Mine was set to be there Saturday, but my vict, eerr recipient usually doesn't get on the board on da weekends.........


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 16, 2012)

kracker said:


> Glad you like it!! Merry Christmas!!!!
> 
> You better like it, the hat was Keebs and Sugar Plum approved



We thought it was PERFECT!! 



bfriendly said:


> Like it? I LOVE IT!  I have been wanting Something "Squatchy" for a long time...............I am now at peace with all things
> 
> Thanks again Kracker! You spent a little more than you were supposed to, but I'm glad it was on ME



Yep, fit ya perfectly. 



Jeff C. said:


> Yeah well, they approved mine too



Yeah we did!! 

Can't wait to see the post about that one!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 16, 2012)

This thread needs more pictures


----------



## Crickett (Dec 16, 2012)

Got mine boxed up & it's ready to go out tomorrow!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2012)

I hope mine got the delivery Saturday!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 16, 2012)

Well, he hasn't posted pics yet, but I *know* Wobbert Woo got his gifts. I know, because USPS confirmed delivery of them


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Well, he hasn't posted pics yet, but I *know* Wobbert Woo got his gifts. I know, because USPS confirmed delivery of them


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Well, he hasn't posted pics yet, but I *know* Wobbert Woo got his gifts. I know, because USPS confirmed delivery of them



Pics comin'. He had to wait for me to get the camera, and I had to upload a few hundred color guard pics first. Mini Me would not have been happy if I had deleted those (see FB).


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 16, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> Pics comin'. He had to wait for me to get the camera, and I had to upload a few hundred color guard pics first. Mini Me would not have been happy if I had deleted those (see FB).



No worries. I just like to pick on him. Hope ya like the candles. I tried to add scents to them, but it didn't work out very well. It was my first go 'round with wax and stuff. At least the burn pretty nice  I made sure to test out my first candle to make sure nothin' was gonna 'splode 

Checking FB now for the color guard pics!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 16, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> Pics comin'. He had to wait for me to get the camera, and I had to upload a few hundred color guard pics first. Mini Me would not have been happy if I had deleted those (see FB).


Well get with it Gal!!

Enough with holding Pookie up from posting his pics!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 16, 2012)

Ya'll i got the coolest box of goodies yesterday! Between hunting and honey do's, i'm just now getting to post so here we go:
I got a gorgeous ceramic turkey full of hershey kisses( now empty) 
2 mason jar candles( smell nice)
A lucky rabbits foot(from a cursed rabbit) still drying in borax. I reckon thats why it rained today. 
A book titled "I lick my Cheese" And other real notes from the roommate frontlines.  Yes, i had friends like that in college. 
And something every man needs....... Hunter in a bottle! This thing is so cool. You get a drankin' bottle, a rape whistle, a hand warmer, tissues, flashlight, AA batteries, emergency poncho, matches, and a ziploc bag( reusable). 
 Thanks, SS SP!!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 16, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Ya'll i got the coolest box of goodies yesterday! Between hunting and honey do's, i'm just now getting to post so here we go:
> I got a gorgeous ceramic turkey full of hershey kisses( now empty)
> 2 mason jar candles( smell nice)
> A lucky rabbits foot(from a cursed rabbit) still drying in borax. I reckon thats why it rained today.
> ...




Glad you liked everything! I had to fix that turkey up some, he was found in a Goodwill. I saw him and it just screamed your name 

That Hunter is a bottle thing was so cool, I might have to get myself one!! 

Funny (but true) story about that rabbit...he was 3 feet UP in a hollow tree. A tree rat ran up the tree, shot to get the squirrel out and the dang rabbit fell out.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 16, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Ya'll i got the coolest box of goodies yesterday! Between hunting and honey do's, i'm just now getting to post so here we go:
> I got a gorgeous ceramic turkey full of hershey kisses( now empty)
> 2 mason jar candles( smell nice)
> A lucky rabbits foot(from a cursed rabbit) still drying in borax. I reckon thats why it rained today.
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Glad you liked everything! I had to fix that turkey up some, he was found in a Goodwill. I saw him and it just screamed your name
> 
> That Hunter is a bottle thing was so cool, I might have to get myself one!!
> 
> Funny (but true) story about that rabbit...he was 3 feet UP in a hollow tree. A tree rat ran up the tree, shot to get the squirrel out and the dang rabbit fell out.



I don't believe i've ever shot a rabbit and a squirrel at the same time. He really WAS cursed!


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> No worries. I just like to pick on him. Hope ya like the candles. I tried to add scents to them, but it didn't work out very well. It was my first go 'round with wax and stuff. At least the burn pretty nice  I made sure to test out my first candle to make sure nothin' was gonna 'splode
> 
> Checking FB now for the color guard pics!



Love the candles!    (and the hershey kisses were good too)


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 17, 2012)

A cursed rabbit foot,, Bama just cant win.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Ya'll i got the coolest box of goodies yesterday! Between hunting and honey do's, i'm just now getting to post so here we go:
> I got a gorgeous ceramic turkey full of hershey kisses( now empty)
> 2 mason jar candles( smell nice)
> A lucky rabbits foot(from a cursed rabbit) still drying in borax. I reckon thats why it rained today.
> ...


 Kewl haul!


Sugar Plum said:


> Glad you liked everything! I had to fix that turkey up some, he was found in a Goodwill. I saw him and it just screamed your name
> 
> That Hunter is a bottle thing was so cool, I might have to get myself one!!
> 
> Funny (but true) story about that rabbit...he was 3 feet UP in a hollow tree. A tree rat ran up the tree, shot to get the squirrel out and the dang rabbit fell out.





mudracing101 said:


> A cursed rabbit foot,, Bama just cant win.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2012)

Ok, Blood's having trouble getting his pics to load so here they are............... Hey Blood, cute.......... and the kids don't look bad either!
They received a jar of mango jelly, pepper jelly and pear relish.  I threw in some pocket knife/survival tool kits for the kidlets and some patriotic coozies for when they all go fishin......... I hope ya'll enjoy! 
_*Merry Christmas!!!!!!!
*_​


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 17, 2012)

Purdy family Blood!

Mine shoulda gotten his Saturday. Hope he gets it today.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 17, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> A cursed rabbit foot,, Bama just cant win.



Dude! They shot at a squirrel ON A TREE and a rabbit fell dead out of the hollow in the tree. That rabbit definitely had the same luck i do. So maybe now they'll cancel each other out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Glad you liked everything! I had to fix that turkey up some, he was found in a Goodwill. I saw him and it just screamed your name
> 
> That Hunter is a bottle thing was so cool, I might have to get myself one!!
> 
> Funny (but true) story about that rabbit...he was 3 feet UP in a hollow tree. A tree rat ran up the tree, shot to get the squirrel out and the dang rabbit fell out.



Climbin rabbits  



mudracing101 said:


> A cursed rabbit foot,, Bama just cant win.



  



Keebs said:


> Ok, Blood's having trouble getting his pics to load so here they are............... Hey Blood, cute.......... and the kids don't look bad either!
> They received a jar of mango jelly, pepper jelly and pear relish.  I threw in some pocket knife/survival tool kits for the kidlets and some patriotic coozies for when they all go fishin......... I hope ya'll enjoy!
> _*Merry Christmas!!!!!!!
> *_​



They got blood surrounded.....wiff weapons  


Nice y'all


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 17, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Purdy family Blood!
> 
> Mine shoulda gotten his Saturday. Hope he gets it today.


Kids look good, dont know bout that idjit in the middle


rhbama3 said:


> Dude! They shot at a squirrel ON A TREE and a rabbit fell dead out of the hollow in the tree. That rabbit definitely had the same luck i do. So maybe now they'll cancel each other out.



I know, thats too funny, talk about bad luck. I think you need to get rid of that foot and find you a lucky squirrel foot.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Ok, Blood's having trouble getting his pics to load so here they are............... Hey Blood, cute.......... and the kids don't look bad either!
> They received a jar of mango jelly, pepper jelly and pear relish.  I threw in some pocket knife/survival tool kits for the kidlets and some patriotic coozies for when they all go fishin......... I hope ya'll enjoy!
> _*Merry Christmas!!!!!!!
> *_​


thanks for posting!!! i thought you would edit me out of that pic 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Purdy family Blood!
> 
> Mine shoulda gotten his Saturday. Hope he gets it today.


thanks mrs H... you got anythang yet? cole,bag of sticks??


Jeff C. said:


> Climbin rabbits
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow i could have been seriously kilt!!!!


mudracing101 said:


> Kids look good, dont know bout that idjit in the middle
> 
> 
> I know, thats too funny, talk about bad luck. I think you need to get rid of that foot and find you a lucky squirrel foot.



whatchew talkin about willis?


----------



## Crickett (Dec 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Ok, Blood's having trouble getting his pics to load so here they are............... Hey Blood, cute.......... and the kids don't look bad either!
> They received a jar of mango jelly, pepper jelly and pear relish.  I threw in some pocket knife/survival tool kits for the kidlets and some patriotic coozies for when they all go fishin......... I hope ya'll enjoy!
> _*Merry Christmas!!!!!!!
> *_​







Just printed the label for mine & going to the PO here shortly to drop it off! Hoping the line ain't too long. All I have to do is leave mine so maybe I can cut ahead of everybody else!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> thanks for posting!!! i thought you would _*edit me out of that pic*_
> 
> wow i could have been seriously kilt!!!!


 Nope, can't alter pics.............. 
I do think you got your hands full wiff dem young'uns!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Nope, can't alter pics..............
> I do think you got your hands full wiff dem young'uns!



Or do them younguns have there hands full with him


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Or do them younguns have there hands full with him


hHHHMMM, now that ya mention it...............


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Dude! They shot at a squirrel ON A TREE and a rabbit fell dead out of the hollow in the tree. That rabbit definitely had the same luck i do. So maybe now they'll cancel each other out.




The squirrel ran up INTO the hollow tree. It was only about 4 ft in length, so since it didn't come out the top, we shot the middle of the tree. That's when the rabbit fell out. Poor dude was minding his own business when his house was broken into


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> The squirrel ran up INTO the hollow tree. It was only about 4 ft in length, so since it didn't come out the top, we shot the middle of the tree. That's when the rabbit fell out. Poor dude was minding his own business when his house was broken into


That is just plumb too funny!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> That is just plumb too funny!



Lucky squirrel!!


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Dude! They shot at a squirrel ON A TREE and a rabbit fell dead out of the hollow in the tree. That rabbit definitely had the same luck i do. So maybe now they'll cancel each other out.



I'm not holdin my breath.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Nope, can't alter pics..............
> I do think you got your hands full wiff dem young'uns!





mudracing101 said:


> Or do them younguns have there hands full with him



it can go either way on any givin day  but I wouldn't trade it for the world


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 17, 2012)

Why do I have this ridiculous urge to ask for one of the other three feet




I am kidding, do NOT send me one.............I think


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> Why do I have this ridiculous urge to ask for one of the other three feet
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I started to ask too!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> The squirrel ran up INTO the hollow tree. It was only about 4 ft in length, so since it didn't come out the top, we shot the middle of the tree. That's when the rabbit fell out. Poor dude was minding his own business when his house was broken into


----------



## quinn (Dec 17, 2012)

Dang i just poked my head in, ya'll drankin already?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2012)

quinn said:


> Dang i just poked my head in, ya'll drankin already?


 We were supposed to STOP!?!?!?!?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> We were supposed to STOP!?!?!?!?



don't stop no one likes a kwitter


----------



## quinn (Dec 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> We were supposed to STOP!?!?!?!?



No, but my momma taught me to share!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 17, 2012)

BWAHAHAHAHAHA KING

 

pics to come, first of the gifts , then later at home i'll get a pic of me in my gift

Thanks Santa I meant Santa's


----------



## Crickett (Dec 17, 2012)

quinn said:


> No, but my momma taught me to share!






mudracing101 said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHA KING
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I'm skeered!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Lucky squirrel!!



Uh....not really, he  poked his head out after we grabbed the rabbit...



bfriendly said:


> Why do I have this ridiculous urge to ask for one of the other three feet
> 
> I am kidding, do NOT send me one.............I think



I got the other back foot in borax. Not really sure I want to carry if with me....poor dude woulda been ok had the squirrel NOT broken into his house 



Keebs said:


> I started to ask too!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 17, 2012)

[/attach]
Now thats good stuff. Wonder what the wifey gonna say when i come home in that.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 17, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHA KING
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's good to be KING!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2012)

quinn said:


> No, but my momma taught me to share!





mudracing101 said:


> [/attach]
> Now thats good stuff. Wonder what the wifey gonna say when i come home in that.


----------



## quinn (Dec 17, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's good to be KING!



Houston we have a problem! I see right on the packaging for adults! Mudd take the plastic bag off yer head and put the costume back inside till you get home to some adult supervison!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 17, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's good to be KING!


 Thanks


Keebs said:


>





quinn said:


> Houston we have a problem! I see right on the packaging for adults! Mudd take the plastic bag off yer head and put the costume back inside till you get home to some adult supervison!


 oooo kkkkk


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Can't wait to see the "me in my gift" pics.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Can't wait to see the "me in my gift" pics.


 me either..............


----------



## kracker (Dec 17, 2012)

I got mine today. Jelly, jam, a hat and something I can't mention....

I just don't have sense enough to post pictures........


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2012)

kracker said:


> I got mine today. Jelly, jam, a hat and something I can't mention....
> 
> I just don't have sense enough to post pictures........


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 17, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Can't wait to see the "me in my gift" pics.





Keebs said:


> me either..............



Where to go with this


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Where to go with this


 you MUST find you a sword before you get home & take pictures!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you MUST find you a sword before you get home & take pictures!



And what would make you think i dont have a sword? duh


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2012)

ok, kracker is having trouble posting pics................ HIS S.S. didn't reveal their name and I can only post ONE of the pics........ at this time, I'm in top secret meetings concerning getting the other one released.............
I say he needs to model the nurses hat, don't ya'll??


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ok, kracker is having trouble posting pics................ HIS S.S. didn't reveal their name and I can only post ONE of the pics........ at this time, I'm in top secret meetings concerning getting the other one released.............
> I say he needs to model the nurses hat, don't ya'll??



Oh Lawd......unpostables!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> [/attach]
> Now thats good stuff. Wonder what the wifey gonna say when i come home in that.



Kang Mudro!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Kang Mudro!!!



AWWWW HAIL KING MUDRO 

We are not worthy.


----------



## quinn (Dec 17, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Where to go with this



It does look like a great whistling outfit!


----------



## kracker (Dec 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh Lawd......unpostables!!!


They got me really, really good! I hope I get their name next year.

It's on like Donkey Kong, Jack!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2012)

kracker said:


> They got me really, really good! I hope I get their name next year.
> 
> It's on like Donkey Kong, Jack!!!!


----------



## 99Tarbox (Dec 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> The squirrel ran up INTO the hollow tree. It was only about 4 ft in length, so since it didn't come out the top, we shot the middle of the tree. That's when the rabbit fell out. Poor dude was minding his own business when his house was broken into



You sure you could tell between a rabbit and a squirrel?  





/Dan exits stage right....


----------



## crappiedex (Dec 17, 2012)

well looky here ol Santa done showed up.  HECK YEA.

Santa knows what will catch crappie and make em taste good.  

A big thank you Santa 

P.S. You might wanta head north, Tifton is a long way from the north pole


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 17, 2012)

*If you have NOT sent your gifts yet, can you PM me with info on when you'll be sending, or whether or not you need assistance? I'd like to make sure everyone signed up receives something. Also, if you've RECEIVED a gift, please let us know. 

Thanks!!

~Cort*


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 17, 2012)

kracker said:


> I got mine today. Jelly, jam, a hat and something I can't mention....







Keebs said:


> you MUST find you a sword before you get home & take pictures!



Yeah he does!!



kracker said:


> They got me really, really good! I hope I get their name next year.
> 
> It's on like Donkey Kong, Jack!!!!



What? You DID ask for a single nursing student didn't ya?? He did the best he could do 



99Tarbox said:


> You sure you could tell between a rabbit and a squirrel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hard to believe, ain't it? But, they BOTH came home in the game vest


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> *If you have NOT sent your gifts yet, can you PM me with info on when you'll be sending, or whether or not you need assistance? I'd like to make sure everyone signed up receives something. Also, if you've RECEIVED a gift, please let us know.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> ~Cort*



Ours got his today and can't wait to see pics of him in it. 
Just wanted to thank you again for heading this up. It's always sooooo much fun. Thanks sweet girl.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2012)

kracker said:


> They got me really, really good! I hope I get their name next year.
> 
> It's on like Donkey Kong, Jack!!!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ours got his today and can't wait to see pics of him in it.
> Just wanted to thank you again for heading this up. It's always sooooo much fun. Thanks sweet girl.



Absolutely!!


----------



## 99Tarbox (Dec 17, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just wanted to thank you again for heading this up. It's always sooooo much fun. Thanks sweet girl.



Agree wholeheartedly!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you MUST find you a sword before you get home & take pictures!



AND fill that cup slap full of brewskie


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 17, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ours got his today and can't wait to see pics of him in it.
> Just wanted to thank you again for heading this up. It's always sooooo much fun. Thanks sweet girl.



See below



Jeff C. said:


> Absolutely!!



See below



99Tarbox said:


> Agree wholeheartedly!



This is below 

Y'all are welcome! I love Christmas (it's my favorite holiday) so I just couldn't NOT do it. I'm just a big kid at heart, too, so it's ridiculously fun to see all the presents and share all the PM's with y'all. 

Thanks for helping it to run so smoothly!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> See below
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just hope kracker ain't outta breath....or worse!!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> *If you have NOT sent your gifts yet, can you PM me with info on when you'll be sending, or whether or not you need assistance? I'd like to make sure everyone signed up receives something. Also, if you've RECEIVED a gift, please let us know.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> ~Cort*



I dropped mine off @ the PO earlier today!  Expected delivery date is Wednesday Dec 19th!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> See below
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Add my Thanks too!!!!!!!!


----------



## quinn (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks to Sugar as well!I have not sent mine yet,but as you know I will hand deliver ifin I procrastinate  too long!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2012)

I see my package made it. 
Yes , thanks Sugar for heading this up


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I see my package made it.
> Yes , thanks Sugar for heading this up


pics??????


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 18, 2012)

my gifts are on the way......sucker!!!!!...lol


----------



## kracker (Dec 18, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yeah he does!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I did ask for a single nursing student, not THREE single nursing students......


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2012)

kracker said:


> Yes, I did ask for a single nursing student, not THREE single nursing students......



3 for 1....good deal!


----------



## Gone Fishing (Dec 18, 2012)

Apparently my vic I mean my receipent was so scared to open the package he let his puppy open and sample it for him.  I guess every year we will have this to laugh about.  Oh and I'll have to start sending everything in dog proof containers. Thanks UPS you suck.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2012)

Gone Fishing said:


> Apparently my vic I mean my receipent was so scared to open the package he let his puppy open and sample it for him.  I guess every year we will have this to laugh about.  Oh and I'll have to start sending everything in dog proof containers. Thanks UPS you suck.......



   Pictures would've still been good of the remnants....if there were any.


----------



## milltown (Dec 18, 2012)

I received my gift in the mail yesterday and I would like to thank Sterlo58 for all of the gifts.  First I received a Spiderman tackle box because you can never have too many tackle boxes .  Inside the tackle box was a tube of Little Stinker catfish bait that can double as cologne, a package of smoked sardines to take home if the fish aren't biting, and some Zoom lizards that were his most successful color this past spring.  Thanks again for the gifts and thanks to Sugar Plum for organizing everything.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Dec 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Pictures would've still been good of the remnants....if there were any.



Apparently there are pictures I would love to see them too.... This is funny but it would way more funny with pics.....hint hint


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2012)

milltown said:


> I received my gift in the mail yesterday and I would like to thank Sterlo58 for all of the gifts.  First I received a Spiderman tackle box because you can never have too many tackle boxes .  Inside the tackle box was a tube of Little Stinker catfish bait that can double as cologne, a package of smoked sardines to take home if the fish aren't biting, and some Zoom lizards that were his most successful color this past spring.  Thanks again for the gifts and thanks to Sugar Plum for organizing everything.





I can't believe he got rid of his spiderman tackle box 

You're set now!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2012)

Gone Fishing said:


> Apparently there are pictures I would love to see them too.... This is funny but it would way more funny with pics.....hint hint



Waitin on pics


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Waitin on pics


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Pictures would've still been good of the remnants....if there were any.



I'll post one in a few. Everyone woke up sick today....still in jammies and ain't doin' a THANG today


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'll post one in a few. Everyone woke up sick today....still in jammies and ain't doin' a THANG today




Sick?? 

Can't wait!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Sick??
> 
> Can't wait!!



Pretty sure something is blooming in the yard. Babies allergies are actin' up. Rob, though, is runnin' a fever and shiverin'. My "sickness" is a little more, uh, routine....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Pretty sure something is blooming in the yard. Babies allergies are actin' up. Rob, though, is runnin' a fever and shiverin'. My "sickness" is a little more, uh, routine....


choc. covered bacon can cure yours.............. so I've heard.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Pretty sure something is blooming in the yard. Babies allergies are actin' up. Rob, though, is runnin' a fever and shiverin'. My "sickness" is a little more, uh, routine....



You're "sick" alright!!  

Hope everyone gets better soon!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> choc. covered bacon can cure yours.............. so I've heard.........



Gonna have to go find some...oh wait! I fried up some of Tarbox's bacon this mornin'!! Was going to melt some chocolate for pretzels later...hmmm....



Jeff C. said:


> You're "sick" alright!!
> 
> Hope everyone gets better soon!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gonna have to go find some...oh wait! I fried up some of Tarbox's bacon this mornin'!! Was going to melt some chocolate for pretzels later...hmmm....


I want to try some soooooo bad!!!!!!  It HAS to be as good as pig candy!


----------



## quinn (Dec 18, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> My "sickness" is a little more, uh, routine....




TMFI!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 18, 2012)

quinn said:


> TMFI!



Ha!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 18, 2012)

I thought I had posted this before, I must have clicked out before it took....

Here's the pic I got from Otis. It's what was left of his SS gift:


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I thought I had posted this before, I must have clicked out before it took....
> 
> Here's the pic I got from Otis. It's what was left of his SS gift:



 Is that the one from gonefishing?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I thought I had posted this before, I must have clicked out before it took....
> 
> Here's the pic I got from Otis. It's what was left of his SS gift:



Dang , did the ups man eat it


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Is that the one from gonefishing?



Yep! 



mudracing101 said:


> Dang , did the ups man eat it



UPS man let Otis's puppy have it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2012)

musta been good.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I thought I had posted this before, I must have clicked out before it took....
> 
> Here's the pic I got from Otis. It's what was left of his SS gift:


 Dang..........


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> musta been good.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Dec 18, 2012)

Well I'm not going to say what it "was".  I am however not the type to let a man go without Christmas no matter who's fault it was.  So tomorrow after visiting a certain Bass Pro Shops I will try again only this time I will use dog proof packaging.  Like there is such a thing but I'm going to try.  

Bring it on puppy dog I dare ya!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2012)

Gone Fishing said:


> Well I'm not going to say what it "was".  I am however not the type to let a man go without Christmas no matter who's fault it was.  So tomorrow after visiting a certain Bass Pro Shops I will try again only this time I will use dog proof packaging.  Like there is such a thing but I'm going to try.
> 
> Bring it on puppy dog I dare ya!!!!!



 

I guess he didn't have "puppy" insurance!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2012)

Gone Fishing said:


> Well I'm not going to say what it "was".  I am however not the type to let a man go without Christmas no matter who's fault it was.  So tomorrow after visiting a certain Bass Pro Shops I will try again only this time I will use dog proof packaging.  Like there is such a thing but I'm going to try.
> 
> Bring it on puppy dog I dare ya!!!!!


 Awsome!!!!!!!


Jeff C. said:


> I guess he didn't have "puppy" insurance!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> musta been good.



 sorry that aint funny


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2012)

Gone Fishing said:


> Well I'm not going to say what it "was".  I am however not the type to let a man go without Christmas no matter who's fault it was.  So tomorrow after visiting a certain Bass Pro Shops I will try again only this time I will use dog proof packaging.  Like there is such a thing but I'm going to try.
> 
> Bring it on puppy dog I dare ya!!!!!



Hey, ive seen boxes that ups deliver, aint no need of blaming it on the dog.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Dec 18, 2012)

Yes but the teeth marks are a dead giveaway.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Dec 18, 2012)

I thought about it and yep it's getting shipped in an ammo box.  As long as Otis's puppy is not Cujo it should work.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2012)

Gone Fishing said:


> Yes but the teeth marks are a dead giveaway.



Like i've said, i've seen boxes they deliver


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2012)

Gone Fishing said:


> I thought about it and yep it's getting shipped in an ammo box.  As long as _*Otis's puppy *_is not Cujo it should work.


 It belongs to Otis, come'on............


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 18, 2012)

Gone Fishing said:


> Well I'm not going to say what it "was".  I am however not the type to let a man go without Christmas no matter who's fault it was.  So tomorrow after visiting a certain Bass Pro Shops I will try again only this time I will use dog proof packaging.  Like there is such a thing but I'm going to try.
> 
> Bring it on puppy dog I dare ya!!!!!



 You're a cool chick! Sorry I didn't get back to ya. It's been a day. 



Keebs said:


> It belongs to Otis, come'on............



Right??


----------



## Gone Fishing (Dec 18, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> You're a cool chick! Sorry I didn't get back to ya. It's been a day.
> 
> That's ok.  Just wanted you to know that I was going to try again.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2012)

Gone Fishing said:


> Sugar Plum said:
> 
> 
> > You're a cool chick! Sorry I didn't get back to ya. It's been a day.
> ...


----------



## kracker (Dec 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> 3 for 1....good deal!


Keebs can send you the unpostable pics, you'll see what I'm talking about


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2012)

kracker said:


> Keebs can send you the unpostable pics, you'll see what I'm talking about



Where'd she get the pics?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2012)

kracker said:


> Keebs can send you the unpostable pics, you'll see what I'm talking about


Something tells me he's done seen it................ *wink*wink*hint*
Got your message, had a customer & couldn't answer, good news to hear!


Jeff C. said:


> Where'd she get the pics?


 how do you think?..................

dang, I gotta get outta here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey y'all....I forgot to put some "winning" lottery tickets in my recipients pkg.


Awww heck.....they'll never know now!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 18, 2012)

kracker said:


> Yes, I did ask for a single nursing student, not THREE single nursing students......



Just think of all the, er, nevermind. At least you can, uh....nope. How about you take her, dang....I'd better not get myself banded....



Gone Fishing said:


> Sugar Plum said:
> 
> 
> > You're a cool chick! Sorry I didn't get back to ya. It's been a day.
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey y'all....I forgot to put some "winning" lottery tickets in my recipients pkg.
> 
> 
> Awww heck.....they'll never know now!!


you soooooo bad!


Sugar Plum said:


> Just think of all the, er, nevermind. At least you can, uh....nope. How about you take her, dang....I'd better not get myself banded....
> 
> Wicked cool.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you soooooo bad!



It was just a few hundred....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> It was just a few hundred....


----------



## crappiedex (Dec 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I see my package made it.
> Yes , thanks Sugar for heading this up


 
Thanks mud, great gifts brother.




Keebs said:


> pics??????



Its up there. A crappie pic but I never could get it to post any better.

Thanks Cort, I know it took a lot of your time to organize this. It's really appreciated.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Thanks mud, great gifts brother.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Can NOT say this enough!!!


----------



## j_seph (Dec 19, 2012)

I was told the paxkage I sent would arrive today............................................sure hope they got a good, I mean great sense of humor


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 19, 2012)

anyone in here shoot button bucks?


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 19, 2012)

Well It's all in the hands of the USPS now.   Good luck and hope it makes it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Well It's all in the hands of the USPS now.   Good luck and hope it makes it!



Can we have Kangs in dis thread???


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Can we have Kangs in dis thread???



no kangs.....but look.....sshhhhh, we be surounded by Queens


----------



## Crickett (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> no kangs.....but look.....sshhhhh, we be surounded by Queens



Awwwww Hail........Queen boneboy96!!! 

I don't know, that just don't sound right!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Awwwww Hail........Queen boneboy96!!!
> 
> I don't know, that just don't sound right!!



keep sayin it,,,you will get use tewit  aint that right boneboy?


----------



## j_seph (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 19, 2012)

I ordered my Secret Santa online, and it did not arrive at my house till about 8:00 PM last night!! Scared the fool out of me when I heard the knock on the front door at 8:00 in the evening. We don't just have folks come up knocking on our door after dark!!



 I dropped it off to be shipped via UPS this morning.


----------



## quinn (Dec 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> anyone in here shoot button bucks?



Only ifin they still with mama, she gonna kick them to the curb and go to another property anyways!


----------



## quinn (Dec 19, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I ordered my Secret Santa online, and it did not arrive at my house till about 8:00 PM last night!! Scared the fool out of me when I heard the knock on the front door at 8:00 in the evening. We don't just have folks come up knocking on our door after dark!!
> 
> 
> 
> I dropped it off to be shipped via UPS this morning.



I'm sure when he heard the banjo music he was a little skeered too!

I'm dropping mine off now too!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## 99Tarbox (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm patiently....ah, who am I foolin!  The wife is lookin at me funny since I'm checking the front door every half hour for a package!  Excited!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 19, 2012)

99Tarbox said:


> I'm patiently....ah, who am I foolin!  The wife is lookin at me funny since I'm checking the front door every half hour for a package!  Excited!



I'm anxiously waitin for my recipient to recieve theirs & post up pics!


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Awwwww Hail........Queen boneboy96!!!
> 
> I don't know, that just don't sound right!!


  


blood on the ground said:


> keep sayin it,,,you will get use tewit  aint that right boneboy?


----------



## doodleflop (Dec 19, 2012)

Well today was the big day I got my gift
And after seeing the rape whistle Quinn got I was a little skeered to open mine. 

After tearing open the best cardboard paper wrapping job I've ever seen there was an egg box. Now us fat boys love some eggs but upon opening the box there was a darn snake in it. So being the loving husband I am threw it on my wife and yelled snake  that was worth it right there! She went for the guns 

The rest of my gifts will come in very handy. I needed the 10 packs of jig heads because over thanksgiving all my tackle was stolen so this will start replacing it. I know my wife will enjoy stealing the hug light and the new pocket knife and screwdriver set will be handy. 









Thank you to whomever sent my gifts 
I'll keep the snake handy for next years secret Santa recipient.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2012)

doodleflop said:


> Well today was the big day I got my gift
> And after seeing the rape whistle Quinn got I was a little skeered to open mine.
> 
> After tearing open the best cardboard paper wrapping job I've ever seen there was an egg box. Now us fat boys love some eggs but upon opening the box there was a darn snake in it. So being the loving husband I am threw it on my wife and yelled snake  that was worth it right there! She went for the guns
> ...





Never let a good opportunity go to waste!


----------



## doodleflop (Dec 19, 2012)

Mailed mine out today.

My ss recipient is so in for it. I even custom made part of the gift myself!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2012)

Crickett said:


>





Crickett said:


> I'm anxiously waitin for my recipient to recieve theirs & post up pics!


GOT IT!!!!! LOVE EVERYTHING!!!!! Wearing the survival bracelet now, most of the jerky is gone, calendar on my dresser ready for the new year and Oh my the KEEBS plaque with the horse head is AWSOME!!!!!!! I will post pics at work tomorrow, the photo program on my laptop sux!
THank You, THank You, THANK YOU CRICKETT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> GOT IT!!!!! LOVE EVERYTHING!!!!! Wearing the survival bracelet now, most of the jerky is gone, calendar on my dresser ready for the new year and Oh my the KEEBS plaque with the horse head is AWSOME!!!!!!! I will post pics at work tomorrow, the photo program on my laptop sux!
> THank You, THank You, THANK YOU CRICKETT!!!!!!!!!



 You are very welcome! So glad you like everything! I admit I was a little worried the bracelet wouldn't fit(too big)


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2012)

Crickett said:


> You are very welcome! So glad you like everything! I admit I was a little worried the bracelet wouldn't fit(too big)


I usually have that prob. but I have to undo it to put it on, LOVE the colors, you couldn't have done better there!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> GOT IT!!!!! LOVE EVERYTHING!!!!! Wearing the survival bracelet now, most of the jerky is gone, calendar on my dresser ready for the new year and Oh my the KEEBS plaque with the horse head is AWSOME!!!!!!! I will post pics at work tomorrow, the photo program on my laptop sux!
> THank You, THank You, THANK YOU CRICKETT!!!!!!!!!



Dang Keebs. I thought you were all computer savy and stuff. Can't wait to see it! Aint this FUN.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang Keebs. I thought you were all computer savy and stuff. Can't wait to see it! Aint this FUN.


lemme get my shower & see what I can do, this program is hard to re-size with and the one at work is just "push a button".........


----------



## Crickett (Dec 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I usually have that prob. but I have to undo it to put it on, LOVE the colors, you couldn't have done better there!



Cool! I had a hard time deciding on the colors but I figured since those were pretty close to your profile colors I figured I couldn't go wrong.


----------



## crappiedex (Dec 19, 2012)

doodleflop said:


> Well today was the big day I got my gift
> And after seeing the rape whistle Quinn got I was a little skeered to open mine.
> 
> After tearing open the best cardboard paper wrapping job I've ever seen there was an egg box. Now us fat boys love some eggs but upon opening the box there was a darn snake in it. So being the loving husband I am threw it on my wife and yelled snake  that was worth it right there! She went for the guns
> ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> lemme get my shower & see what I can do, this program is hard to re-size with and the one at work is just "push a button".........



I do better at work too. That's why we don't post much on the weekends. Windstream sux.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Never let a good opportunity go to waste!



racked up didn't ya dude.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 19, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Windstream sux.



Yes, yes it does!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> lemme get my shower & see what I can do, this program is hard to re-size with and the one at work is just "push a button".........


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> racked up didn't ya dude.



That was the other dude


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Cool! I had a hard time deciding on the colors but I figured since those were pretty close to your profile colors I figured I couldn't go wrong.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I do better at work too. That's why we don't post much on the weekends. Windstream sux.





Crickett said:


> Yes, yes it does!


It isn't Windstream, it's the dadblasted stoopid photo program, I need a good EASY one to use to edit photos in!  Ok, let's see what happens............ only for you girls would I try this!
Again, Crickett, from the bottom of my heart THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> It isn't Windstream, it's the dadblasted stoopid photo program, I need a good EASY one to use to edit photos in!  Ok, let's see what happens............ only for you girls would I try this!
> Again, Crickett, from the bottom of my heart THANK YOU!!!!!



Sweeeet!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Sweeeet!!


Yeah it is! I think it gets better & better every year!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> It isn't Windstream, it's the dadblasted stoopid photo program, I need a good EASY one to use to edit photos in!  Ok, let's see what happens............ only for you girls would I try this!
> Again, Crickett, from the bottom of my heart THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## quinn (Dec 19, 2012)

Dang,SS been doing a good job!


----------



## quinn (Dec 19, 2012)

I had to punt couldn't catch a live one!I got mine dropped on and will be there Friday!So there's only a few who are still waiting!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2012)

quinn said:


> Dang,SS been doing a good job!


 I do believe one of the best years EVAH!! 

Hey Sugar, how are we on participation counts?


----------



## Crickett (Dec 19, 2012)

So glad I joined in this year! This has been a lot of fun!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2012)

Crickett said:


> So glad I joined in this year! This has been a lot of fun!


Meeee tooo........ but seriously, ain't it a BLAST!?!??!


----------



## quinn (Dec 19, 2012)

Crickett said:


> So glad I joined in this year! This has been a lot of fun!


I know it's pretty fun!I tried to get the misses to join up and play!Right now she just stalking around!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Meeee tooo........ but seriously, ain't it a BLAST!?!??!



Yes it is a BLAST! Since I'm a stay @ home mom & I don't get to do a gift exchange w/ coworkers this was perfect to join in on! 



quinn said:


> I know it's pretty fun!I tried to get the misses to join up and play!Right now she just stalking around!



Tell her to quit stawkin & join in!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2012)

quinn said:


> I know it's pretty fun!I tried to get the misses to join up and play!Right now she just stalking around!


Tell her when she joins *US* here, I'll finally add her on FB!


Crickett said:


> Yes it is a BLAST! Since I'm a stay @ home mom & I don't get to do a gift exchange w/ coworkers this was perfect to join in on!
> 
> 
> 
> Tell her to quit stawkin & join in!


Next best thing!


----------



## Gone Fishing (Dec 19, 2012)

Ok

I have done my shopping again today.  

I'm packing everything up as we speak.  

Hopefully if all goes well UPS can get it there on Friday.

I'm so mad the original selection was gone but I got a replacement that well works with the rest.

So, Otis muzzle Cujo on Friday while you're not there or at least train him to only shred folks dressed in brown with UPS on their shirt.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I do believe one of the best years EVAH!!
> 
> Hey Sugar, how are we on participation counts?


My vic.......errrrr recipient hasn't received theirs yet!!


It went out this morning!!..........Maybe by the end of the week!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> My vic.......errrrr recipient hasn't received theirs yet!!
> 
> 
> It went out this morning!!..........Maybe by the end of the week!!


 I swuanee!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 20, 2012)

Crickett said:


> You are very welcome! So glad you like everything! I admit I was a little worried the bracelet wouldn't fit(too big)





Keebs said:


> GOT IT!!!!! LOVE EVERYTHING!!!!! Wearing the survival bracelet now, most of the jerky is gone, calendar on my dresser ready for the new year and Oh my the KEEBS plaque with the horse head is AWSOME!!!!!!! I will post pics at work tomorrow, the photo program on my laptop sux!
> THank You, THank You, THANK YOU CRICKETT!!!!!!!!!





Jeff C. said:


> That was the other dude


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 20, 2012)

A big "THANKS!" to J_seph - I am now well-armed for catfish and crappie! Got some stanky-bait,some chum for catfish,and a pile of great soft plastics for crappie,and some soft crawdads that look like killers for shoal bass in the river!

Can't post pictures or use smilies - I messed my computer up somehow.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 20, 2012)

*Santa came*

OH BOY...Santa came and his name is Quinn. 

He brought my son a reversable hunting vest ( vintage 1970's ) that goes real well with Sam's souvenir rebel hat from Andersonville. 

Also got 2 really fancy framed prints that will go well in the basement...er...uh...I mean the family room. 

Lastly, I got two vacuum packed things.  It's either jerky or dog doo doo. I'm not sure.  

Thanks Quinn and Merry Christmas


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2012)

crackerdave said:


> A big "THANKS!" to J_seph - I am now well-armed for catfish and crappie! Got some stanky-bait,some chum for catfish,and a pile of great soft plastics for crappie,and some soft crawdads that look like killers for shoal bass in the river!
> 
> Can't post pictures or use smilies - I messed my computer up somehow.





Sterlo58 said:


> OH BOY...Santa came and his name is Quinn.
> 
> He brought my son a reversable hunting vest ( vintage 1970's ) that goes real well with Sam's souvenir rebel hat from Andersonville.
> 
> ...


Aaawww tell Sam I think he looks "KEWL"!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 20, 2012)

Santa Claus done come to the Hornet's house. 
I wish so bad ya'll could taste these AWESOME cookies. 
Blood, you're the BEST tadeaf.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 20, 2012)

crackerdave said:


> A big "THANKS!" to J_seph - I am now well-armed for catfish and crappie! Got some stanky-bait,some chum for catfish,and a pile of great soft plastics for crappie,and some soft crawdads that look like killers for shoal bass in the river!
> 
> Can't post pictures or use smilies - I messed my computer up somehow.



The stanky stuff goes good with beer and pretzels.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 20, 2012)

crackerdave said:


> A big "THANKS!" to J_seph - I am now well-armed for catfish and crappie! Got some stanky-bait,some chum for catfish,and a pile of great soft plastics for crappie,and some soft crawdads that look like killers for shoal bass in the river!
> 
> Can't post pictures or use smilies - I messed my computer up somehow.





Sterlo58 said:


> OH BOY...Santa came and his name is Quinn.
> 
> He brought my son a reversable hunting vest ( vintage 1970's ) that goes real well with Sam's souvenir rebel hat from Andersonville.
> 
> ...





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Santa Claus done come to the Hornet's house.
> I wish so bad ya'll could taste these AWESOME cookies.
> Blood, you're the BEST tadeaf.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 20, 2012)

I'll go through my list tomorrow to see who we're missin'. Seems like things are going well so far!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 21, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'll go through my list tomorrow to see who we're missin'. Seems like things are going well so far!



i thought if i signed up everyone was sending me a gift? so far Keebs has been the only one to follow through!


----------



## j_seph (Dec 21, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i thought if i signed up everyone was sending me a gift? so far Keebs has been the only one to follow through!



I got some extra stink bait I'm putting in mail yo ya this morning. Just wish I had a lid for it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 21, 2012)

j_seph said:


> I got some extra stink bait I'm putting in mail yo ya this morning. Just wish I had a lid for it.



 ummmm uuhhhh uuhhhh.......okay


----------



## 99Tarbox (Dec 21, 2012)

Santa came!  Santa came!  

Santa wanted to spice things up for me!  Love the Wasabi Peas...the wife is eyeing the hot spices, gotta keep her away from them...how can you beat the bacon flavored Spam!  The Jack links will be gone here shortly, and think I've got a craving for some hot Cajun chili (package behind the card).  And, the pièce de résistance is the hand turned battle stop.  Love woodworking myself, very nicely done!  Thank you Santa!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 21, 2012)

99Tarbox said:


> Santa came!  Santa came!
> 
> Santa wanted to spice things up for me!  Love the Wasabi Peas...the wife is eyeing the hot spices, gotta keep her away from them...how can you beat the bacon flavored Spam!  The Jack links will be gone here shortly, and think I've got a craving for some hot Cajun chili (package behind the card).  And, the pièce de résistance is the hand turned battle stop.  Love woodworking myself, very nicely done!  Thank you Santa!




Was your Santa Boneboy


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 21, 2012)

Spam with Bacon????  Never heard of such


----------



## Crickett (Dec 21, 2012)

99Tarbox said:


> Santa came!  Santa came!
> 
> Santa wanted to spice things up for me!  Love the Wasabi Peas...the wife is eyeing the hot spices, gotta keep her away from them...how can you beat the bacon flavored Spam!  The Jack links will be gone here shortly, and think I've got a craving for some hot Cajun chili (package behind the card).  And, the pièce de résistance is the hand turned battle stop.  Love woodworking myself, very nicely done!  Thank you Santa!


----------



## 99Tarbox (Dec 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Was your Santa Boneboy



The High Flyin Mod!  The Slim Jims are gone


----------



## quinn (Dec 21, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> OH BOY...Santa came and his name is Quinn.
> 
> He brought my son a reversable hunting vest ( vintage 1970's ) that goes real well with Sam's souvenir rebel hat from Andersonville.
> 
> ...



Your welcome Neil!The eagle shot was for you, i looked thru your post and seemed excited to see a eagle out of the bathroom window.The sunflower picture was for your wife.I hope Sam does like the  vest,and yes 70's style!The doo doo is some smoked jerky from the buck i shot with the crossbow this year.I got some dehydrated and some smoked jerky.
Merry Christmas to you and yours!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 22, 2012)

Ok y'all, I'll check the lists tonight to see who we have left to receive/send gifts. Rex is SUPER sick right now, so things just got crazier here. If you haven't received anything yet, please keep in mind that the USPS usually gets bogged down this time of year. 

I'll send out PM's to verify gift details to make sure everyone is covered. 

Thanks for playing along!


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 22, 2012)

99Tarbox said:


> Santa came!  Santa came!
> 
> Santa wanted to spice things up for me!  Love the Wasabi Peas...the wife is eyeing the hot spices, gotta keep her away from them...how can you beat the bacon flavored Spam!  The Jack links will be gone here shortly, and think I've got a craving for some hot Cajun chili (package behind the card).  And, the pièce de résistance is the hand turned battle stop.  Love woodworking myself, very nicely done!  Thank you Santa!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Was your Santa Boneboy





hdm03 said:


> Spam with Bacon????  Never heard of such





99Tarbox said:


> The High Flyin Mod!  The Slim Jims are gone



I'm gald you enjoyed the gift...as well as the suspense.     Merry Christmas to you and yours from me and mine.  And that goes for everyone else as well!


----------



## 99Tarbox (Dec 22, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Rex is SUPER sick right now, so things just got crazier here.



Prayers inbound...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 22, 2012)

99Tarbox said:


> Prayers inbound...



Thank you, Dan 

He's got a bad case of bronchitis and an ear infection. His white blood cell count was three times it's normal value, because the infections are raging. His lymph node under his infected ear is so swollen, it looks like a snakebit dog does when the swellin' gets real bad. All puffy and hard


----------



## Gone Fishing (Dec 22, 2012)

*Funny HA HA HA*

Well we got back in off our run of inventories in Alabama and a big ole box was waiting on the front porch......

I raced up and snatched it up and left my hubby outside to unload the truck.  He kept muttering something about redneck nerds I wasn't paying all that close of  attention.......

I opened the box and went to reach in to dig through the peanuts and well look at the first pic that was what I was met with.......  I screamed like a little girl.......

Well I dug him out (haven't decided on a name yet) after I caught my breath......

And see the second the pic I got this adorable birdhouse that will go perfect at my little fishing area down by my river.....

So thank you Secret Santa and sleep with one eye open cause I plan on getting even and I know there is a whole host of folks that will be more than willing to help me once I figure out who you are.......Yes I went through all the posts so far and I have narrowed it down to a list of 10.

Unless I can bribe Sugar Plum to tell me who it was.... I'm sure a Spa Day or something will that get info.....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 22, 2012)

Gone Fishing said:


> Well we got back in off our run of inventories in Alabama and a big ole box was waiting on the front porch......
> 
> I raced up and snatched it up and left my hubby outside to unload the truck.  He kept muttering something about redneck nerds I wasn't paying all that close of  attention.......
> 
> ...



Hmmmm.....I like spas


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 22, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hmmmm.....I like spas


Hush it Girl!!


----------



## Gone Fishing (Dec 22, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hush it Girl!!



Sooooooo are you the one?????


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 22, 2012)

Gone Fishing said:


> Sooooooo are you the one?????


I ain't admitting nothing to a woman scared!!


----------



## Gone Fishing (Dec 22, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I ain't admitting nothing to a woman scared!!



You better sleep with one eye open old man!!!!!!


----------



## Gone Fishing (Dec 22, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I ain't admitting nothing to a woman scared!!



Thank you for the bird house.  I loved it.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 23, 2012)

Gone Fishing said:


> You better sleep with one eye open old man!!!!!!


Old Man???.......Where did that come from??

I see you received Ralph in the same manner I did two years ago!!........Just seemed like it was time to pass the fun along!!

Ralph is a good snake. Take good care of him, and he will make many good memories for you!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2012)

Gone Fishing said:


> You better sleep with one eye open old man!!!!!!






"old man..."   teehee.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "old man..."   teehee.


Keep it up!!........I'm still one month younger than you!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Keep it up!!........I'm still one month younger than you!!






Yeah, you're a regular lil ole sprang cheekun . . .


----------



## Gone Fishing (Dec 23, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Old Man???.......Where did that come from??
> 
> Well by the looks of your avatar.......
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2012)

Gone Fishing said:


> RUTTNBUCK said:
> 
> 
> > Old Man???.......Where did that come from??
> ...


----------



## Gone Fishing (Dec 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gone Fishing said:
> 
> 
> > I'm the lil feller in my avatar . . .
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2012)

Gone Fishing said:


> Hooked On Quack said:
> 
> 
> > Nope not buying it.....
> ...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 23, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hush it Girl!!



What's it worth to ya? 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> I ain't admitting nothing to a woman scared!!



CHEEKUN!!!!! 



Gone Fishing said:


> You better sleep with one eye open old man!!!!!!







Hooked On Quack said:


> Gone Fishing said:
> 
> 
> > I'm what is know as a "child prodigy."
> ...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 23, 2012)

Ok, looks like we only have 6 people waitin' on gifts. LOTS better than last year!! 

Got a few PM's out to check delivery updates. 

Merry Christmas y'all!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 23, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ok, looks like we only have 6 people waitin' on gifts. LOTS better than last year!!
> 
> Got a few PM's out to check delivery updates.
> 
> Merry Christmas y'all!!


 I was wondering where we stood with participation!
*I* got a second box too!!  Gotta get the picture before all the goodies are et up!  Blood is for sure gonna pack on the pounds if his wife cooks everything as good as these cookies she sent me!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I was wondering where we stood with participation!
> *I* got a second box too!!  Gotta get the picture before all the goodies are et up!  Blood is for sure gonna pack on the pounds if his wife cooks everything as good as these cookies she sent me!







Ok y'all- the rest of you that haven't received anything yet, everything has been mailed. As I mentioned last night, the USPS is bogged down. So, be patient, it's on it's way. It's pretty safe to say, some of them might be delivered a day or two after Christmas. Please post pics when you've got your gifts 

And thank you to each and every one of you for playing along this year. It's run much smoother than it did last year. Really


----------



## Keebs (Dec 23, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ok y'all- the rest of you that haven't received anything yet, everything has been mailed. As I mentioned last night, the USPS is bogged down. So, be patient, it's on it's way. It's pretty safe to say, some of them might be delivered a day or two after Christmas. Please post pics when you've got your gifts
> 
> _*And thank you to each and every one of you for playing along this year. It's run much smoother than it did last year. Really*_


----------



## Keebs (Dec 23, 2012)

Can you say "YUMMY?"
Thanks Mrs. Blood on the ground!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kracker (Dec 23, 2012)

The pepper jelly and peach jam I got(we'll not not talk about the other stuff) rocks!


----------



## Gone Fishing (Dec 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gone Fishing said:
> 
> 
> > I'm what is know as a "child prodigy."
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 23, 2012)

kracker said:


> The pepper jelly and peach jam I got(we'll not not talk about the other stuff) rocks!


 you CAN pass pics of the "other" in pm's........ need help with it?


----------



## Gone Fishing (Dec 23, 2012)

"Ralph" is settling in in his new home.  Anyone that comes in my office will sure to be greeted by him.  After the first he will start reporting his adventures across the country.  He's sure to make a few friends along the way.  Look for the reports of his adventures.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2012)

kracker said:


> The pepper jelly and peach jam I got(we'll not not talk about the other stuff) rocks!





Keebs said:


> you CAN pass pics of the "other" in pm's........ need help with it?



Would one of y'all send me a pic of the "other stuff", please?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 24, 2012)

Gone Fishing said:


> "Ralph" is settling in in his new home.  Anyone that comes in my office will sure to be greeted by him.  After the first he will start reporting his adventures across the country.  He's sure to make a few friends along the way.  Look for the reports of his adventures.





Jeff C. said:


> Would one of y'all send me a pic of the "other stuff", please?


I don't think I have it on this computer........... oh wait, check your email............


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 24, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Would one of y'all send me a pic of the "other stuff", please?



Yea, wat Chief said.


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas everybody!   Santa's surprise came yesterday and my wife gave it to me this morning after hiding it in the laundry room with the other mail yesterday while we had company over.  Well imagine my surprise as I opened it up in front of my wife, daughter and son.    Needless to say...there won't be any pictures allowed on this site!     Thanks AJ...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 25, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Merry Christmas everybody!   Santa's surprise came yesterday and my wife gave it to me this morning after hiding it in the laundry room with the other mail yesterday while we had company over.  Well imagine my surprise as I opened it up in front of my wife, daughter and son.    Needless to say...there won't be any pictures allowed on this site!     Thanks AJ...



One if those things I did not know what size. So I hope you measure up.    hope it was worth the wait.

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 25, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Merry Christmas everybody!   Santa's surprise came yesterday and my wife gave it to me this morning after hiding it in the laundry room with the other mail yesterday while we had company over.  Well imagine my surprise as I opened it up in front of my wife, daughter and son.    Needless to say...there won't be any pictures allowed on this site!     Thanks AJ...




Shoulda checked here before sending you a PM.  You can reply with pics


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Shoulda checked here before sending you a PM.  You can reply with pics



No I can't!


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 25, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> No I can't!



Awe comon'. Mods can't get bandeded. And we won't tell nobody, promise


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Can you say "YUMMY?"
> Thanks Mrs. Blood on the ground!!!!!!!!!!



your welcome shweety 



SSHHHHH, outside of makin cookies and fried eggs that women cant cook a lick!!! and im being ferseriouse!!!


----------



## j_seph (Dec 27, 2012)

Well I received my secret Santa on Christmas eve. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Been kind of busy practicing with it and getting it dialed in. Can't believe how accurate it is. Still can't get over that flop got me the new Matthews G-Sling. This sucker will slap sling a rock as you can see below. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There was also some sardines that I am sure will end up opened in someone's boat or truck after being well hid. There was also some box all taped up addressed to Chad Smith so I put it back in the mail to him.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 27, 2012)

j_seph said:


> Well I received my secret Santa on Christmas eve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how good ya got that thang dialed in?????


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


> how good ya got that thang dialed in?????



Oh lawd....do we even wanna know?? Is the color supposed to help?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 29, 2012)

Did everyone receive a gift?


----------



## 73fordxlt (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm not sure yet...been under the weather with the flu and haven't been to work since before Christmas and that's where mine was mailed to. Ill check my office as soon as i go back to work on wed. and give an update with pics of my ss gift!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 29, 2012)

73fordxlt said:


> I'm not sure yet...been under the weather with the flu and haven't been to work since before Christmas and that's where mine was mailed to. Ill check my office as soon as i go back to work on wed. and give an update with pics of my ss gift!



Ok, thanks! I hope you get to feeling better soon!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 29, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Did everyone receive a gift?


I have not received one yet


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 29, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I have not received one yet



Uh oh! I'll check my list as soon as Emily goes back to sleep. I'm pretty sure I remember who your SS was, and I think he ordered it a day or two before Christmas, to be delivered straight to ya. I'll check and get back to you!


----------



## kracker (Dec 29, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I have not received one yet


You can have part of mine


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 29, 2012)

kracker said:


> You can have part of mine


How about a pic of you in that nurses hat!!


----------



## kracker (Dec 29, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> How about a pic of you in that nurses hat!!


Prevert!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> How about a pic of you in that nurses hat!!



 



kracker said:


> Prevert!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 29, 2012)

kracker said:


> Prevert!!!!


I have my moments!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, did the postman drop anything off today?


----------



## 73fordxlt (Jan 2, 2013)

Nuthin today....will check again tomm!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 3, 2013)

73fordxlt said:


> Nuthin today....will check again tomm!



PM headed your way!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 3, 2013)

73fordxlt said:


> Nuthin today....will check again tomm!



you were Bad


----------



## 73fordxlt (Jan 3, 2013)

LOL, Tell me bout it....no gift and santa brought me the flu! Gotta make some changes for next year i guess!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 3, 2013)

j_seph said:


> Well I received my secret Santa on Christmas eve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   

And I thought I was one of them "primitive hunters," but I doubt if even me or Nic ever killed a deer with a pair of lacy drawers.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 3, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> And I thought I was one of them "primitive hunters," but I doubt if even me or Nic ever killed a deer with a pair of lacy drawers on.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 3, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


>


----------



## quinn (Jan 5, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> And I thought I was one of them "primitive hunters," but I doubt if even me or Nic ever killed a deer with a pair of lacy drawers.



Maybe not but I'm sure you've been in the crosshairs a time or two!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 5, 2013)

quinn said:


> Maybe not but I'm sure you've been in the crosshairs a time or two!


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 7, 2013)

I know something yall don't know.......Hee Hee but in a few days we'll all know.

Just you wait and see.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 7, 2013)

Gone Fishing said:


> I know something yall don't know.......Hee Hee but in a few days we'll all know.
> 
> Just you wait and see.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 9, 2013)

Any minute now we should hear or see something.....or a 911 call will be made....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2013)

Gone Fishing said:


> Any minute now we should hear or see something.....or a 911 call will be made....


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 9, 2013)

Popcorn's gettin' stale!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 9, 2013)

Gone Fishing said:


> Any minute now we should hear or see something.....or a 911 call will be made....




When I got home this evening first thing I did was walk the dog..........He wouldn't have it any other way!!

I noticed strange tire tracks in the driveway, and went to the back porch to see if my Secret Santa had arrived!!

Well I opened the box to find it full of packing peanuts!!!...........Well this one has gotten me before!! I know from experience to be careful when digging through these!!

On top of the packing was an envelope!! Pretty harmless it seemed!!

Well I figured just check out the note in the envelope first. Well A snake jumped out, and attacked me!!.........Dropped the envelope like a hot potato, and then realized I had been had!!!

Thanks for the well thought out gift Gone Fishing!!

The Rutt Wipes were the best!!

Will post pics of the loot no later than tomorrow!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 9, 2013)

*The loot*





Don't think I have ever seen fluorescent orange toilet paper!!

"White toilet paper could be mistaken for a deer tail. Don't take chances. Be safe use Rutt Wipe!!

" DON'T GET SHOT WITH YOUR PANT'S DOWN"


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 10, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> When I got home this evening first thing I did was walk the dog..........He wouldn't have it any other way!!
> 
> I noticed strange tire tracks in the driveway, and went to the back porch to see if my Secret Santa had arrived!!
> 
> ...



I have been up for the past two days with 16-20 hour days in California.  Tonight / today is no different and yet here I sit logging onto here to make sure that you got your just desserts...I mean present yeah that's what I meant.  Just made my day.....night....oh heck I'll be back up in a little while.  I hope you enjoy your stuff.  Ralph says Hi.....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> View attachment 709452
> 
> View attachment 709453
> 
> ...


----------



## quinn (Jan 10, 2013)

Rutt roh!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 10, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> View attachment 709452
> 
> View attachment 709453
> 
> ...



Pretty cool!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 13, 2013)

Did everyone receive a gift? I think there were one or two people that have not posted. I just want to make sure before we get too much further into the year. Thanks for playing along y'all!!


----------



## 73fordxlt (Jan 13, 2013)

Haven't got one yet.......I must have been very bad this year!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2013)

73fordxlt said:


> Haven't got one yet.......I must have been very bad this year!



 You gonna be a good boy, and play again next year? 

Seriously, dang it man!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 13, 2013)

73fordxlt said:


> Haven't got one yet.......I must have been very bad this year!



Dangit! Let me check my PM's.


----------



## 73fordxlt (Jan 23, 2013)

I want to give a huge thank you to keebs for the awesome jar of pear relish!! Thank you for giving a gift when you didn't have to! The jar wont last long... Its YUMMY!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 23, 2013)

73fordxlt said:


> I want to give a huge thank you to keebs for the awesome jar of pear relish!! Thank you for giving a gift when you didn't have to! The jar wont last long... Its YUMMY!


Keebs is top notch!!........Lots of good folks here!!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 23, 2013)

73fordxlt said:


> I want to give a huge thank you to keebs for the awesome jar of pear relish!! Thank you for giving a gift when you didn't have to! The jar wont last long... Its YUMMY!






RUTTNBUCK said:


> Keebs is top notch!!........Lots of good folks here!!


----------



## slip (Jan 23, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Keebs is top notch!!........Lots of good folks here!!



X2 on both accounts


----------



## quinn (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey sugar, it sounds like somebody needs to be outted! Please share the name of the grinch with us !


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2013)

73fordxlt said:


> I want to give a huge thank you to keebs for the awesome jar of pear relish!! Thank you for giving a gift when you didn't have to! The jar wont last long... Its YUMMY!


I just saw this, was wondering if it made it intact!  Glad you like it, and really, tw'erent nuttin, belated Merry Christmas!


----------



## quinn (Jan 24, 2013)

Yes it twas keebs! Lots of special folks around the camp fire..... Some short bus riders too!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 24, 2013)

73fordxlt said:


> I want to give a huge thank you to keebs for the awesome jar of pear relish!! Thank you for giving a gift when you didn't have to! The jar wont last long... Its YUMMY!



Yay!!!!! Glad ya got something 

Thanks you Keebs for helpin' out!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 24, 2013)

quinn said:


> Hey sugar, it sounds like somebody needs to be outted! Please share the name of the grinch with us !



Nah. I won't out him. He's a good fella and just had a rough time. It happens 


Word on the street is that Jeff C. should have a package arriving soon  He'd better post some pics!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yay!!!!! Glad ya got something
> 
> Thanks you Keebs for helpin' out!


 Like I said "tw'eren't nuttin", I enjoy making & sharing my relish & jelly's!  It was my pleasure!


Sugar Plum said:


> Nah. I won't out him. He's a good fella and just had a rough time. It happens
> 
> 
> Word on the street is that Jeff C. should have a package arriving soon  He'd better post some pics!!


 Now THIS I wanna hear about!!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Now THIS I wanna hear about!!!!



Just heard from him! He got the package. Will wait on him to share before I spill the beans


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Nah. I won't out him. He's a good fella and just had a rough time. It happens
> 
> 
> Word on the street is that Jeff C. should have a package arriving soon  He'd better post some pics!!





Keebs said:


> Like I said "tw'eren't nuttin", I enjoy making & sharing my relish & jelly's!  It was my pleasure!
> 
> Now THIS I wanna hear about!!!!



 Nuttin like a little suspense!!!


----------



## 99Tarbox (Jan 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Like I said "tw'eren't nuttin", I enjoy making & sharing my relish & jelly's!  It was my pleasure!
> 
> Now THIS I wanna hear about!!!!



Need to have a meet and swap bacon/jelly.  BTW, grand opening on the wife's soap shop is the 9th of Feb...we could meet there!


----------



## quinn (Jan 24, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Nah. I won't out him. He's a good fella and just had a rough time. It happens
> 
> 
> Word on the street is that Jeff C. should have a package arriving soon  He'd better post some pics!!



Don't matter ya'll kept telling people if you have a problem let us know.One pm and it would have been taken care of.He should have just sent the one he got from his ss!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 24, 2013)

quinn said:


> Don't matter ya'll kept telling people if you have a problem let us know.One pm and it would have been taken care of.He should have just sent the one he got from his ss!


Absolutely!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 24, 2013)

That's why I don't participate, I know I'd forget and be the "one" . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jan 25, 2013)

99Tarbox said:


> Need to have a meet and swap bacon/jelly.  BTW, grand opening on the wife's soap shop is the 9th of Feb...we could meet there!


 Now that sounds very inviting!


quinn said:


> Don't matter ya'll kept telling people if you have a problem let us know.One pm and it would have been taken care of._*He should have just sent the one he got from his ss!*_


 Great idea!


Hooked On Quack said:


> That's why I don't participate, I know I'd forget and be the "one" . . .


 I wouldn't let you get by with it!


----------



## quinn (Jan 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's why I don't participate, I know I'd forget and be the "one" . . .



Well I've figured out it was one of yer brothers from another mother! I don't think you would have forgotten either!


----------

